# More Sports with Cable than DirecTV?



## Guest (Mar 18, 2002)

One of the reasons people choose DirecTV over local cable is more sports.
But are basic cable subs getting more sports than basic DirecTV subs? Is this only applicable to local Comcast areas?

I'm not talking about taking a sports package($12 sports pack, or a league pass), Comcast offers all or most except NFL Ticket. They may not have all the feeds that DirecTV has though.

but in a basic cable package comparing to a basic DirecTV Package (Total Choice Plus), are people getting more sports with cable than DirecTV??

In Philadelphia surrounding Comcast SportsNet is only on Comcast. DirecTV subs are out of luck. Remaining sports are seen on the nets, UPN57, TBS, TNT, ESPN, ESPN2, and a few other basic cable channels. UPN 57 wasnt even carried until couple months ago.

In Baltimore area, CN8 carries some Wizards games, Capitals games that are shown locally on WBDC 50 in Washington, but the Baltimore cable systems carry CN8. They get WB from WNUV 54, but certain games that are WBDC are on CN8 in only select Baltimore counties. CN8 up in NJ wont be airing these games.

DirecTV doesnt offer those games to Baltimore customers since they cant offer WBDC in Baltimore and arent doing what Comcast is doing to offer ALL games. Using an access channel to do so.

Cable follows significantly viewed. So in areas like Trenton NJ, the cable system will carry CBS, FOX from both NY and Philadelphia so customers get NFL games from both cities. DirecTV cant do this.

Most cable systems around here are carrying Golf Channel (a Comcast owned channel) in basic service (something direcTV doesnt do again), ESPN, ESPN2, ESPNews(digital cable), CSN, CN8, TNT, TBS, FX, Speed, Outdoor Life Net., USA, so the national games are available.

True, DirecTV does offer ESPN Classic and CNNSI (to be new AOL NBA channel), FOX Sports World & Galavision for soccer, but are customers getting more sports with basic DirecTV than basic cable? Or is it the other way around. I have to wonder if Comcast will be carrying the AOL NBA channel. I really hope so.

Just wondering from personal experiences. Are u getting more sports with DirecTV? Is it via a sports package?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2002)

In my area, Cable One is the provider. I know that DirectTV offers more than Cable One does.
Doesn't take much to beat Cable One's programming.


----------

